# شنط ماركات ( هيرمز ,فيرزاتشي, جيفنشي ,ديور ,برادا )



## sultan-3009 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

شنطة (جيفنشي) السعر 800 ريال
هذا اللون البوني 







وهذي الشنطة من الخلف






وهذا اللون الثاني 






وهذي الشنطة من الخلف 







وهذي شنطة ( هيرمز ) السعر 850 ريال
هذا اللون البوني وطبعا المفتاح والقفل داخل الكيس الصغير






وهذ اللون الاسود 





وهذي شنط ( ديور ) 






الشنطة الصغيره سعرها 900 ريال






الشنطه الكبيره سعرها 1000 ريال






وهذي شنطة (برادا) السعر 1500 ريال


اللون البوني 






اللون الاسود 






وهذي شنطة ( فيرزاتشي) السعر 1800 ريال












للطلب من خلال الخاص 
او عبر الجوال (0540334515 )

*يرجى التواصل مع التاجر على الرقم اعلاه وشكرا *
انتهى الاعلان 
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك استغفرك واتوب اليك 
​


----------



## ayobah (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: شنط ماركات ( هيرمز ,فيرزاتشي, جيفنشي ,ديور ,برادا )*

السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

فرصة نشر الكتروني لاعلانك في المنتديات العقارية 
لاتتردد الفرصة مؤقتة وستعود الاسعار لوضعها السابق خلال ايام
(العرض الحالي 400 ريال ) 
العرض السابق 1600 ريال 



عينة من الاعمال الاحترافية في التسويق الالكتروني
‫خالد عبد الله‬&lrm; - YouTube
التسويق الالكتروني
*تجدني دائما على الواتس اب *

* 0505678580*


​


----------



## رناالجاسر (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: شنط ماركات ( هيرمز ,فيرزاتشي, جيفنشي ,ديور ,برادا )*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## sultan-3009 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: شنط ماركات ( هيرمز ,فيرزاتشي, جيفنشي ,ديور ,برادا )*


*
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


.*






عينة من الاعمال الاحترافية في التسويق الالكتروني
‫الكلمة المفتاحية - عود موروكي,عود كلمنتان,عود هندي‬&lrm; - YouTube
التسويق الالكتروني
*تجدني دائما على الواتس اب *
* 0505678580*


​


----------

